# Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?



## framekiller28 (10. April 2014)

*Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich momentan wofür man mehr als 8 GB Ram benötigen könnte?

Ich konvertire Gerade und rendere Filme. Nix professionelles.

Wenn ich aber nun schaue, ist meine CPU zwar zu 100% ausgelastet (AMD FX8350) jedoch ist der RAM gerade mal mit 3GB beansprucht.

Ich habe mir gerade diesen RAM geholt Crucial BLT2CP4G3D1869DT2TXRGCEU Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und überlege noch 2 Module zu holen. 

Aber wenn ich mir die nun hole, würde das meiner Meinung eher nur zur Optischen Ausbesserung im PC Case führen.

Weil ich mir kein Szenario vorstellen kann, wo 16GB Ram benötigt werden.

Habe Windows 8.1 64BIT.
R290 von Asus.

Zocke relativ viel was MMOs oder RPGs angeht und Strategie.

Ab wann und für was würden sich 16GB rentieren?

VG


----------



## Goyoma (10. April 2014)

Ich denke deine 8 reichen mehr als aus.

16gb lohnen sich nur dann, wen man sehr professionel Video und Bildbearbeitung macht.

In deinem Fall reichen die 8 locker aus!


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Hehe, dann lass mal ein paar Virtualisierungen laufen, da haste mal schnell deine 256GB RAM weg 

Aber der Privatanwender braucht definitiv nicht mehr als 8GB RAM, da hast du Recht!


----------



## Goyoma (10. April 2014)

@Codemaster

Haha xD Ne lass mal, soweit bin ich dann doch noch nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Ich kriege die 16GB schon ab und an mal ziemlich voll (12-15GB), allerdings sind dann üblicherweise mehrere Programme am Start die ziemlich RAM-lastig sind (Videokrempel...) und dank der RAM-Menge hab ich auch die Angewohnheit Programme und auch Spiele kaum noch zu schließen sondern eher zu minimieren. Sprich beispielsweise Diablo3 ist im Hintergrund an während ich dem Videoprogramm wieder Arbeit gebe und während dieses auf 5 Kernen rödelt kann ich mit dem 6. Kern der Diablo zugewiesen ist wieder zocken. Da vorher schon gemuxt, codiert und was weiß ich alles wurde sind die Programme auch noch offen.

Für normale Anwender sind 8GB aber wie schon geschrieben wurde mehr als genug, selbst meine Arbeit würde auch mit 8GB funktionieren, man müsste nur so vorgehen dass man weniger verschwenderisch mit dem RAM umspringt - aber warum die Mühe machen wenns nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Harry70 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr 16GB geholt weil ich Video rendere ( Preislich war es da noch günstiger). Meine Auslastung liegt auch nur bei 35-38% also auch nicht so erforderlich die 16 GB.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*



framekiller28 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber nun schaue, ist meine CPU zwar zu 100% ausgelastet (AMD FX8350) jedoch ist der RAM gerade mal mit 3GB beansprucht.


 
Wenn du nicht mal die 8Gb auslasten kannst wozu dann 16Gb kaufen?

16Gb brauchst du wenn du sehr viele Programme gleichzeitig offen hast oder mit virtuellen Maschinen arbeitest aber sonst braucht es keine 16GB.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Das wie es leider immer falsch bezeichnet wird "rendern" im korrekten Sinne von "encodieren/umwandeln" von Videos benötigt auch nicht viel RAM für heutige Verhältnisse - bei harten Settings vielleicht ein paar Hundert MB. Anders sieht es beim wirklichen rendern aus, im Sinne von Bildverändernden oder neu erzeugenden Algorithmen, die können je nach Vorgang und Material sehr schnell massen an Rechenpower und RAM fressen.

Beispiel (etwas älter): Das war nur ein Programm und der Befehl "öffne Datei X" (man beachte auch dass beim öffnen 12 Threads zu 100% ausgelastet werden ) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie gesagt das sind speziellere Anwendungen, für alles "normale" sind 8GB mehr als genug.


----------



## framekiller28 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht mal die 8Gb auslasten kannst wozu dann 16Gb kaufen?
> 
> 16Gb brauchst du wenn du sehr viele Programme gleichzeitig offen hast oder mit virtuellen Maschinen arbeitest aber sonst braucht es keine 16GB.




Ich habe mir zwar überlegt ob ich mir nochmal das KIT hole, da es wegen den LED´s gut passen würde. aber da ich merke das man wohl nur im Professionellen wirklich ü. 8 GB RAM ausreizt habe ich die Idee verworfen.

Fraglich ist für mich wieso nun 128GB RAM DDR 4 Module entwickelt werden, wenn ein Ottonormalverbraucher vlt 4 voll bekommt.

VG


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*



framekiller28 schrieb:


> Fraglich ist für mich wieso nun 128GB RAM DDR 4 Module entwickelt werden, wenn ein Ottonormalverbraucher vlt 4 voll bekommt.


 
Weil das auch für Server Systeme gemacht wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*



framekiller28 schrieb:


> Fraglich ist für mich wieso nun 128GB RAM DDR 4 Module entwickelt werden, wenn ein Ottonormalverbraucher vlt 4 voll bekommt.
> 
> VG


 
Die sind nicht für Ottonormalverbraucher gedacht... das wirst du auch am Preis erkennen 

...zu langsam^^


----------



## Westcoast (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

die 128GB RAM DDR 4 werden par tausend euro kosten und für große server gedacht. für den normalen privaten gebrauch nicht erschwinglich und sinnlos.

8GB ram reichen aus, wenn man nur spielt. 

betreibt man aber ramlastige programme, renderarbeiten und videos bearbeiten, können sogar 32GB ram schnell vollaufen.

es kommt immer darauf an,  welche anwendnungsgebiete man anpeilt.


----------



## D0pefish (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Wenn man die Frage in eine Suchmaschiene eingibt sind 16 GB auch schnell voll. 
Btw, heißt so und soviel frei im zBsp. Taskmanager noch lange nicht, dass ein OS dort nicht etwas zwischenspeichert, was man normalerweise von HD oder SSD nachläd.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Je mehr RAM du drin hast desto mehr gönnt sich das OS auch. Das ist richtig.
Aber so viel ist das auch nicht.
Bei mir sind ständig 2,5GB RAM weg.
Baue ich 32GB ein -- hatte ich schon mal -- sind es plötzlich 4,5GB die das OS für sich beansprucht.
Dabei ist das System aber nicht schneller oder so.


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Wobei die Auslagerungsdateigröße je nach Bedarf angepasst werden kann, wer braucht da schon 4,5GB? Windows gibt den Wert vor, doch der eigentliche Bedarf sollte niedriger liegen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Ich rede nicht von der Auslagerungsdatei.
Es geht um den belegten RAM Speicher.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Das Betriebssystem gönnt sich wenn es sein muss sogar die vollen 16 oder 32 GB RAM - nur zeigt man das dem Benutzer nicht (bzw. sehr versteckt) an.

Wenn man etwa große Dateien kopiert liest Windows die Datei vom Quellmedium in den RAM und schreibt dann aus dem RAM aufs Zielmedium. Das hat neben dem offensichtlichen Puffergrund einen weiteren Vorteil:
Wenn die gleiche Datei noch woanders hinopiert werden soll kann man sich das erneute Lesen sparen, denn die Datei ist ja noch im RAM - und die bleibt da so lange bis der platz sonstwie benötigt wird.

Und jetzt kommt der Trick. Wenn der so belegte RAM als "belegt" angezeigt werden würde würden Massen von PC-Nutzern Sturm laufen gegen ein extrem RAM fressendes Betriebssystem. Deswegen hat Microsoft in seinem Task Manager den Begriff "im Cache" eingeführt welcher nicht als belegt angesehen wird da er ja sofort leergeräumt wird falls benötigt (deswegen ist er "Verfügbar"). Trotzdem kann man wenn man möchte auch ablesen wie viel RAM denn nun wirklich noch FREI ist was wirklich LEER bedeutet - und wenn das System schon länger läuft bzw. man viel kopiert hat steht da auch bei 16 oder 32 GB RAM eine Null. 

Auf dieser Grafik ist das ganze absolut professionell dargestellt: 
http://h8.abload.de/img/cachet1qr.png


----------



## framekiller28 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Betriebssystem gönnt sich wenn es sein muss sogar die vollen 16 oder 32 GB RAM - nur zeigt man das dem Benutzer nicht (bzw. sehr versteckt) an.
> 
> Wenn man etwa große Dateien kopiert liest Windows die Datei vom Quellmedium in den RAM und schreibt dann aus dem RAM aufs Zielmedium. Das hat neben dem offensichtlichen Puffergrund einen weiteren Vorteil:
> Wenn die gleiche Datei noch woanders hinopiert werden soll kann man sich das erneute Lesen sparen, denn die Datei ist ja noch im RAM - und die bleibt da so lange bis der platz sonstwie benötigt wird.
> ...



Alo profitiert das System doch von mehr Ram? ^^

Oder hab ich das nun fehlinterpretiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

In genau dem beschriebenen Fall (viele große Dateien auf mehrere Zieldatenträger kopieren) - ja.
Der allgemeine Geschwindigkeitszuwachs beim normalen arbeiten ist aber ab einer gewissen (recht kleinen) RAM Menge aufwärts wie Threshold schon schreibt Null.


----------



## -Kerby- (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass 8GB völlig reichen, aber neuerdings,
dank einigen Texture Packs, kippe ich meinen ganzen RAM voll durch Minecraft?! 
Weshalb ich doch auf 16GB aufrüsten werde, kostet eh nur 40-50€, wenn man die Crucial an guten Tagen bei MF erwischt ^^
Dann wirds wirklich zu 100% für alles reichen.


----------



## shadie (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass 8GB völlig reichen, aber neuerdings,
> dank einigen Texture Packs, kippe ich meinen ganzen RAM voll durch Minecraft?!
> Weshalb ich doch auf 16GB aufrüsten werde, kostet eh nur 40-50€, wenn man die Crucial an guten Tagen bei MF erwischt ^^
> Dann wirds wirklich zu 100% für alles reichen.



Aha das zeigste mir mal 

Speicher mit Kitgröße: ab 16GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Unter nem Hunni geht aktuell gar nix -.-


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*



shadie schrieb:


> Aha das zeigste mir mal  Unter nem Hunni geht aktuell gar nix -.-



Er will ja auch kein 16GB-Kit sondern nur nochmal 8GB kaufen. Da kann der Preis schon hinkommen.

Ich habe selber 32GB im Rechner. Allerdings auch nur, weil ich ne zeitlang 5-6 Instanzen von nem Spiel geladen hatte, jede davon 4GB RAM haben wollte und RAM "damals" günstig war. 8GB reichen eigentlich aus. Bei vielen laufenden Prozessen können im Einzelfall auch 16GB Sinn machen - mehr braucht man im Moment nicht wirklich.


----------



## -Kerby- (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*



shadie schrieb:


> Aha das zeigste mir mal
> 
> Speicher mit Kitgröße: ab 16GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Unter nem Hunni geht aktuell gar nix -.-


 
Ja, ich meinte einen Kit, also 8GB 
Natürlich sind insg. 16GB nur für ~100€ zu kriegen.
Bzgl. Minecraft, frag mich nicht.
Habe ca. 4GB für Java eingestellt und es werden 3,5GB voll.
Als Meldung kriege ich, der RAM sei voll und ab da spackt das Spiel wie verrückt ^^ passiert aber eher selten.


----------



## shadie (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Ach verdammt lesen hilft 

Sollte in der Pause nicht mehr online gehen


----------



## eXquisite (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wofür mehr als 8 GByte Ram?*

Ich laste meine 32GB mit Ramdisks gerne mal aus  Vorallem wenn man auf Ram-Disks rendert, da das nochmal einen deutlichen Performanceschub gegenüber der SSD bietet. Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht was man damit anfangen sollte. Vielleicht Skyrim mit 250 Mods wie PCGH es gemacht hat 

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Bert2007 (16. April 2014)

Oder einfach alles starten was du hast dann sind die auch schnell voll. 
Mir reichen 8gb aus. BF4 nutzt bei mir gern 6gb, das war's dann auch. Ich spiele meist nur. Das bissl Fotos bearbeiten was ich mach rechtfertigt das Upgrade nicht.


----------

